# Weird bunny obsession. Please don't laugh!!



## KLT3164 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey! Just signed up to this site so first off would like to say hello! :biggrin:

The reason why I'm here is because I have this really really REALLY weird obsession with rabbits! I've never ever told anyone at all about it, and this post is actually the first time I'm ever "talking about it". It's just too strange to ever tell anyone in real life.

When I was 7-8 years old I had a pet rabbit. My parents wouldn't allow me to have dogs or cats since they weren't really fond of them, but I was allowed to have fish, a hamster, and a rabbit. The rabbit lived about 3-4 years and when he died of a seizure I cried for like 2-3 days straight. I remember holding him crying saying "dont die, dont die" but unfortunately he did right in my arms. 

I'm 29 years old now, and ever since he passed away I think about him all the time still!!! I know, sounds crazy, which is why I'm here to see if anyone else has this weird "obsession". And no I'm not gay, a pedophile, mentally retarded, into bestiality, etc etc. I'm quite normal and live a normal life. But I think when my rabbit died it traumatized me so much that I never got over it. Every password I've ever had for bank accounts, email, facebook, my cable tv account, and so on have been his name with numbers after it! I only buy white cars because he was white! When I lay down to go to sleep I think of him jumping around his cage sometimes! Whenever I see anything rabbit related such as a sign or picture in public it quickly grabs my attention! If I'm ever bored driving or watching TV I start thinking about rabbits!

I know all this sounds strange/funny, but I had to post this just to see if any else shares this weird obsession or if its just some sick psychological problem I have since I've never heard of anyone else with it.

I haven't had a rabbit since then... Maybe if I got a new one it would end this ?? lol


----------



## KLT3164 (Sep 21, 2010)

The only other person I've found with this obsession online is:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so7woAGNm6k[/ame]

However her obsession and my obsession are both VERY different I'm sure. I haven't bought another rabbit especially now that I'm older since I would be laughed at lol and if I did it would be one at the most, not hundreds like her!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome  
Hey, for me you're not crazy or anything. Memories from childhood can effect us. I might don't have any memories like yours with animals, but I do have a memory from the past which effect me now. ( I'm so scared of thunders, if you ask  it sounds not that strange,right ? But believe me, I freak out every time when it's a stormy day) Anyway, For me, you're animal lover, bunny lover !! You love your bunny so much and seeing him die in your arms is pretty sad. And no ! There's no such word " Too old " for taking care a pet. It's even good because you had an experience with one. If you're considering about having new bunny, I'm sure he/ she will be one of the lucky bunnies on earth !  
If you're afraid that you would be laughed at or anything, well, you have friends ; my husband and I have a bunny and we love love love her. We talk and play with her, treat her like she's a baby  even when our friends visit us. We don't care if they will think we're crazy !! The only thing we care is that she's happy to be with us, she has everything that all bunnies deserve, and showing her that she's a part of our family. :biggrin2:
Have a nice day,
Vircia.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh, by the way... that lady is totally weird !!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 21, 2010)

*KLT3164 wrote: *


> I haven't bought another rabbit especially now that I'm older since I would be laughed at lol and if I did it would be one at the most, not hundreds like her!


Rabbits are not just a child's pet. In fact, they don't often make great pets for children because most rabbits don't like being cuddled and carried around all the time and would rather play with you on the floor or snuggle on the couch, where they have contact with a piece of "ground".

I am 21 and raise and show bunnies. Sure, it catches people off guard sometimes but it's just like having dogs or cats. They're a fun and lovable pet, you shouldn't be ashamed to get another even in your "older age".


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2010)

We've been labeled "Tatoo'ed biker trash till people find out how much education we have and what we do for a living. Always crack up at people when they see me carrying one of our buns into the vet for a checkup. Some people are so narrow minded that their ears rub together. Bunnies are fun pets and some are very affectionate. No problems here.


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Sep 21, 2010)

Childhood pets and the experiences associated with those pets affect us for life (consciously and subconsciously) so your obsession with rabbits is normal, especially since you didn't have much for other pets to turn to with your grief. I became obsessed with boxer dogs because of stories told to me as a child by my grandmother (her mother raised boxers), so when I became an adult that was what I had to have. I am still crazy about boxers and when I see one I have to meet it even though I have boxers at home, I have boxer dog figurines, pictures and calendars! 

Keep in mind that rabbits are not just for children! I had rabbits as a kid, but as an adult they mean more to me, I spend more time coddling them then my children do! If you have the time and place for a bunny then perhaps it is time for another bunny to enter your life. No one will laugh at you for having a rabbit as a pet- if they do then it simply shows their ignorance.


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 21, 2010)

My husband and I are in our late 20s and have rabbits - nothing wrong with it at all! I really don't think they make good children's pets and do better in adult households for the most part. If you're thinking of giving another bunny a home I think you should do some research on bunny care and give it a shot - there are lots of bunnies in shelters who would love to have a home with you.

As for whether your obsession is strange or not, I don't know. It could be a mild form of obsessive behavior, but if it doesn't effect your quality of life I don't think it's anything to worry about. We all have our quirks


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 21, 2010)

I think it sounds like you just love rabbits. Maybe if your ready to, getting a new bunny wouldn't hurt?


----------



## myheart (Sep 21, 2010)

We tend to call those who affect us so deeply as our "heart-bunny(ies)". Those are the bunnies who take a piece of our hearts with them when they leave us. Believe it or not, some people have more than one heart-bunny during their life. Maybe your dreams are a means of your first heart-bunny telling you that you might be ready for the next one. Sounds like you might be ready to be a bunny-parent again. Listen to your heart, it may have already picked the next bunny out for you....


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 22, 2010)

*Nancy McClelland wrote:*


> Some people are so narrow minded that their ears rub together.


I just LOVE that expression - can I use it? :biggrin:

Kevin, we have a lot of "more mature" (cough) members here that think the World of their rabbit. And we also have many male members too, so absolutely nothing wrong with that .

If you have the time/space/facilities for another rabbit, there are a lot out there in shelters (already fixed) that need a loving slave to take care of them 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 23, 2010)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> we have a lot of "more mature" (cough) members here that think the World of their rabbit.


Cough ... Hey Jan, we're young at heart. It's the bunnies that keeps us so young.





LuvaBun* wrote: *


> we also have many male members too, so absolutely nothing wrong with that .


Cough, cough ... Did I say I Love my Bunny?


----------



## Zia (Sep 23, 2010)

My great uncle and his wife had a house bunny several years ago (before it was a common practice to see them in the house) and they were well into their 50's. Age isn't a reason to not have a rabbit (unless you couldn't provide it daily care of course).

I would caution that you don't get you're hopes up too high too fast if you get a new bun. I only say this because as much as I love dogs, I have a hard time bonding with new ones after the passing of my "brother". My family waited years to get a new dog and when we did we got one that was very different from our first so it was harder to compare the two, and it took us several months to bond with her. Now we love her to death and couldn't imagine not having her, but it took a while. I'm not saying that will happen with you and your bun at all, just remember every bun is different and if you don't feel a bond as strong with your new one as you did with your first, don't be discouraged. Just give it time.


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't have any stories really about obsession but I do admit, I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE Bunnies  They are one of my favorite animals and I make sure they are fed, watered, let out to play, and given treats, even before I take my first morning pee 
I even think they live better than myself sometimes lol


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 23, 2010)

ANYBODY who loves bunnies is ok with me!!


----------



## jcl_24 (Sep 24, 2010)

Nobun can replace your first rabbit, but if you want to have another one in your life and can love it for its own personality traits, it would be a lucky rabbit who is brought into your home.

Age doesn't matter if you can cope with the practicalities of owning a rabbit.

Jo


----------

